# Degreaser?



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

What degreaser do you guys use on your bays?

Currently have the chemical guys orange degreaser but haven't got round to using it..

Tempted to get AD Jaffa if any of you use that?

engine bay if the part im most clueless about so cheers lads


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Autosmart G101 or Bilt Hamber Surfex HD are the ones I use most. Very popular choices on here too


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

+1 for G101


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

surfex is a great degreaser and very good on tyres to


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

+1 Bilt Hamber Surfex HD


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe just wait a little while as a new Solvent Degreaser is coming out by Autobrite in the Hellshine range. I have a bottle to test so keep your eye open after Christmas


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have used Megs APC, Megs Super Degreaser, Autosmart G101, and Bilt Hamber Surfex, the Surfex is definately the best IMO.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Surfex. Even quite heavily diluted down gets great results.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DEB rapide is awesome stuff, £10 for 5l too.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Cg Orange degreaser is very good, but surfex-hd is maybe better when dilutet "heavily". (1:20/above)
No need to use anything else before you run out, then maybe you can give surfex a go?
Good luck!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Britemax Grime Out for me.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD is very good


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i would use up what you have got first, then think about getting something ekse.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Bilt Hamber - Surfex #1


----------



## Liamc (Oct 25, 2012)

IPA on a cloth has worked well for me when cleaning up an engine bay thats messy from an oil leak.


----------



## Terryd367 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ag engine cleaner for me, ive tried g101 but do really get on with it, it doesnt cling to the dirt an dries to quickly. I'm going to give jaffa clean a go on the golf engine bay later and see how it does.
A good protectant i've found is silkolene pro prep, very easy to apply and can be used on all painted/plastic surfaces and carbon fibre.

Evo bay after a clean and coating with pro prep


----------



## onza100 (Apr 30, 2012)

I use mighty blue on very greasy dirty stuff. Works well and is cheap


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I just bought espuma engine cleaner yet to use it but going by the dilution ratios 200:1/100:1 looks economical and if it is as good as other espuma gear i've used i'm on a winner :thumb:


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Autoglym engine cleaner always works well for me!

Gunk from Halfords also does a pretty good job and is fairly cheap.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just a quick update doing a full A/Z detail on a bmw engine was in a minggging state espuma engine degreaser did it's job few days before i'll be posting :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

G101 and surfex


----------

